# Beer review apps?



## Nizmoose (24/10/14)

Hey guys was looking at a few beer review apps to see what was good and I was struggling to find any decent ones, just wondering if any people use particular ones preferably android.
Cheers.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (24/10/14)

Untappd would be the most popular by far.


----------



## welly2 (24/10/14)

Untappd is pretty good although I've got a tendency to start the night adding my reviews but by the time I'm a few more in and getting pissed, I forget to add any further reviews.


----------



## mondestrunken (24/10/14)

welly2 said:


> Untappd is pretty good although I've got a tendency to start the night adding my reviews but by the time I'm a few more in and getting pissed, I forget to add any further reviews.


It's a common problem that I'm afraid there's no app for.


----------



## Trevandjo (24/10/14)

I use beerbuddy which is pretty good.


----------



## Nizmoose (25/10/14)

cheers guys will definitely look at untappd!


----------



## vr4king (26/10/14)

You can even add your own "brewery" to untapped.......Mines "Malt Monster Brewery"


----------

